# Public Enquiry Office appointments



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

Are premium appointments at PEOs notoriously hard to get?? I want to submit my FLR(M) application in mid-August and attend an appointment around that that time too. I checked out the online booking service to see what the availability was like in August, and to my surprise, it said there were NO appointments available. At any of the offices. At any time. (I checked as far as it would go, which is October.) I had a slight panic attack. Is this to be expected? Do they release new appointments a bit at a time? Am I just seeing this because I haven't yet submitted an application?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know whether appointments only become available to those who have submitted an application. I'm not sure that would be the reason because we were unable to submit our application online last April, but we were still able to make a PEO appointment. 

I do remember reading that appointments are released in 8-week blocks at a time, and it could be that the current blocks are now full but the new blocks have not yet been released. Some PEOs are typically more busy than others too (Croyden and Glasgow often seem to be booked more heavily than offices like Solihull and Sheffield). 

Hopefully Joppa can confirm whether this is usual or not.


----------



## fox2005eng (Jan 31, 2012)

it is working now >> Check online

3rd of September and 31 of August

Bye


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Appointments are only released up to 6 weeks ahead.


----------



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

I booked my appointment a few weeks back for the 14 August. I watched them everyday for a couple of weeks. It seems like they appear exactly 6 weeks to the day ahead of when you want to book it. They go within the day they are released also. Also, I never submitted my application. I will do that on the day of the appointment.


----------



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

So is it best to check around midnight? (since fox2005eng found some at around 12:30am). It's 10:30am now and there doesn't seem to be any appointments.


----------



## Esthi (Jul 14, 2012)

Is it possible to actually book an appointment without already applying online? I read that you must enter your Id number that is found on your invitation letter. So Do you get your invitation letter only when you have applied online. I'm confused.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Esthi said:


> Is it possible to actually book an appointment without already applying online? I read that you must enter your Id number that is found on your invitation letter. So Do you get your invitation letter only when you have applied online. I'm confused.


Are you talking about biometric appoinment? That's quite separate from same-day premium appointment at PEO, for which you don't need an invitation or ID number.


----------



## Esthi (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, no I meant booking an appointment for the use of the premium service at one of the public enquiry offices. 

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Esthi said:


> Hi, no I meant booking an appointment for the use of the premium service at one of the public enquiry offices.


Then you won't need an invitation or ID number, unless you already have a Home Office reference number which you can quote. Don't worry if you can't find it. It's not essential to quote it.


----------



## Esthi (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you. So this means that I can book the appointment without submitting my application form online. I'm struggling to find any available time slots. When do you think the.next block of appointments will become available? Or is it a case of me having to check each day?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Esthi said:


> Thank you. So this means that I can book the appointment without submitting my application form online. I'm struggling to find any available time slots. When do you think the.next block of appointments will become available? Or is it a case of me having to check each day?


That's correct.
As for available slots, they do get booked up quickly. They are released exactly six weeks in advance, usually at midnight, so stay up late and grab one as soon as you see them. As you don't have to use the nearest, cast your net further. Some PEOs are more popular than others.


----------



## Esthi (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you so much Joppa! You are great! I was under the impression that I had to first submit an application online before getting an appointment. I will definitely stay up late to book one.


----------



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

Just to update, I just booked an appointment for 6 weeks from now. I kept checking the UKBA online booking site starting at midnight, but appointments wouldn't load due to 'technical errors'. Finally, at around 12:20am, I was able to see available appointment slots. I kept having to pick new slots, as every time I went through the confirmation pages, my spot had actually already been taken. Finally managed to get one in the end! Appointments can be rescheduled or cancelled through the booking site.


----------



## fox2005eng (Jan 31, 2012)

deco said:


> Just to update, I just booked an appointment for 6 weeks from now. I kept checking the UKBA online booking site starting at midnight, but appointments wouldn't load due to 'technical errors'. Finally, at around 12:20am, I was able to see available appointment slots. I kept having to pick new slots, as every time I went through the confirmation pages, my spot had actually already been taken. Finally managed to get one in the end! Appointments can be rescheduled or cancelled through the booking site.


Congratulations 

I have tried to change mine yesterday from Cardiff to Corydon but all slot are gone .

wasn't lucky at all 

Good luck for everyone

Bye


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not all slots are released to the general public. Visa agents and advisors registered with UKBA get preferential allocations, which can often be a big chunk of available slots. Unfair but I suppose they are paying UKBA for the privilege.


----------



## emmay (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi guys. My visa will be expired on 31st of August so I need to get it renewed at one of the PEOs before that. However, there are no more slots available until October!!! I kept checking the slots as well, hopefully someone reschedule or cancel their appointments I manage to get one this afternoon but when I click next, the slot is gone! Do you think if there is any chance for me to get the slots at any specific time or would you suggest me to send the form by post anyway? I really need direction.

Thanks!


----------



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

It may be very difficult for you to find a slot before the 31st of August. You would have to sit in front of your computer all day refreshing the page and hoping someone will cancel! You might be better off posting your application before your visa expires. Make sure you don't schedule any trips abroad since it could take a few months to get a reply back.


----------



## emmay (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah, I think Im just going to try my luck for tonight, if not Im just going to send it by post. I did not know it is really hard to get the appointment as my friends have previously managed to get the slots within days. Some people are just lucky. Thank you very much!


----------



## emmay (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi!!!!
I finally manage to book an appointment at Glasgow next week!!! Im so grateful that I manage to get the slot after 4 hours straight in front of the computer and keep refreshing the page! It is just the date that I got is not that suitable for me as Im going to have to miss an important lecture. I know I have to be grateful with what I have got but just for interest, does anybody know if I click the Reschedule button, is that mean my current appointment will be cancelled although there is no other slots available after I enter a different dates/location? Or it will only be cancelled if I manage to get another slot?

Hope somebody can clarify.
Thank you.


----------



## wayneage (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all, im new to this site and would really love some adivce please. I need to have my biometrics done for Indefinate leave to remain. I have tried the post office using my barcode letter three times and that hasn't worked.

The home office have accepted that there is an issue and that I can have my biometrics done at a public enquiry office. 

Do i need to make an appointment just to have my biometrics done at a peo or can i just pitch up?

My application is in the system so i'm not looking to submit any application etc, just biometrics.

The home office website isnt 100% clear on this so any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks all


----------



## farooq2u (Jan 16, 2013)

*Reschedule PEO appointment*



emmay said:


> Hi!!!!
> I finally manage to book an appointment at Glasgow next week!!! Im so grateful that I manage to get the slot after 4 hours straight in front of the computer and keep refreshing the page! It is just the date that I got is not that suitable for me as Im going to have to miss an important lecture. I know I have to be grateful with what I have got but just for interest, does anybody know if I click the Reschedule button, is that mean my current appointment will be cancelled although there is no other slots available after I enter a different dates/location? Or it will only be cancelled if I manage to get another slot?
> 
> Hope somebody can clarify.
> Thank you.


The appointment will only be cancelled if you get another slot. If you don't get another slot, your previous appointment would be active as is.


----------

